# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Friedhof Besuch

## SAMI

Ein Bekannter ist vor Kurzen verstorben. 

Ich entschloss mich, Ihn auf dem Friedhof zu besuchen. 

Auf dem Grabstein stand der Name und folgendes:

Glotz nicht so blöd - Ich läge lieber am Strand von Pattaya.

----------


## schiene

> Ein Bekannter ist vor Kurzen verstorben. 
> 
> Ich entschloss mich, Ihn auf dem Friedhof zu besuchen. 
> 
> Auf dem Grabstein stand der Name und folgendes:
> 
> Glotz nicht so blöd - Ich läge lieber am Strand von Pattaya.


 ::  aaaaaber Pattaya und Strand???also ich würde das nicht als Strand bezeichnen :cool:

----------

